# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  خطا در اشتباه در انتخاب رشته و بررسی اولویت بعدی - کمک فوری میخوام

## Erfan_brian

سلام بچه ها
تو همین صفحه بررسی اولویت بعدی تو کادر کد 5 رقمی مورد تقاضا رو وارد می کنم و تمام اطلاعات رو همینطور. اما آخرش میگه خطایی در ثبت اعتراض ایجاد گردید. چرا اینجوری می کنه ؟ چیکار باید کنم ؟!

----------


## Erfan_brian

بیشتر از ده باره که هر چی میزنم  همینو میگه !

----------


## Erfan_brian

آپ

----------


## فاطی4030

من نمیدونم وگرنه حتما کمک میکردم
شرمنده دوست عزیز
ولی بهتره تماس بگیری با سازمان سنجش و اونجا مشکلتو بگی

----------

